# Need help configuring AC24ls to Sevcon controller



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys, recently i collect all my parts for a initial startup of AD AC24ls motor, wired with Sevcon 80V size 6 controller, but with most of the parameters i'm not familiar with!
Did anyone have experience with this controllers?


----------



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone wanna help? 
I have issues with self characterization process, can't start SCWiz!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I don't think there are too many folks here on this site that are familiar with the Sevcon AC controllers. You might be on your own with that one. Is there a PDF manual to read? Link to the manual would be great. 

Images of your setup and how its all connected might be helpful as well. Helping blindly is a tough thing to do. 

Pete


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

some of the dmoc parameters are spelled out in the ac24ls thread, you might look at those and see if any look familiar.

take a look at the par file here?
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=351457#post351457


----------



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

dcb said:


> some of the dmoc parameters are spelled out in the ac24ls thread, you might look at those and see if any look familiar.
> 
> take a look at the par file here?
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=351457#post351457


I don't think that there are any matching points on firmware's lang between AD and Sevcon, and i also can enter the parameters(in the sevcon's software) on this motor if i knew them!


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

there are some match ups (though I don't know if the values are right), i.e. rotor resistance is in your picture and the PAR file (open it with a text editor).

from dmoc par
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9908182/DELTA.par
EE2RotorResistance\ (T_INT,C)=0.0
EE2StatorResistance\ (T_INT,C)=0.01237


and your screenshot


----------



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot, with a nice approximation is easier! 
Btw is this a fine tune config for this motor?


----------

